# How many inches is a medium tree English saddle



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, Ive seen all the english sizes as regular medium wide. My question is what are the sizes in inches?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Most English Saddles use MM Sizing, but to me is confusing 

Using averages to convert to Western Sizing you can say Medium is 6.5", MW is 6.75" and Wide is 7"


.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

